
Police: Uber driver was streaming Hulu just before fatal self-driving car crash - 8ytecoder
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/06/police-uber-driver-was-streaming-hulu-just-before-fatal-self-driving-car-crash/
======
anoncoward111
Question- how much was the Uber driver being paid for their labor?

This is supposedly Uber's big bet that will supposedly win them a nearly
multi-trillion dollar industry. Why give the keys to someone who apparently
doesn't take the job seriously?

